# whats the best brake pads for 67 gto



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, my disc pads and rear drum shoes have plenty of meat on them, but i dont know what brand they are or if they have been bedded in correctly or maybe they are glazed over....so i guess i might try new disc pads on the car to try and fix brakes, can anyone suggest the best pad to buy ?.....and rear drum shoes, not sure if i should replace but any suggestions here on what shoes to use or if it makes any difference ....thanks


----------

